# Weekly Competition 2014-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' U F' R U R2 F2 U'
*2. *F2 R2 F' R U F U2 R' U2
*3. *U' R2 F U F R' U' R
*4. *F2 U2 R F' U2 F' U F' R2
*5. *R F2 R U' F2 U' F' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 B L2 R2 F L2 B F' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B R U2 F D B'
*2. *B2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 F' U L F' R' F L B' R U
*3. *R' L2 U F B R U' R2 L U F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D2
*4. *L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' D' U F2 L2 F' R2 U L D'
*5. *U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R' F2 U' B D2 B F' D2 L2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Fw2 D2 L Uw' Rw2 R' D Uw' L Rw D Fw' Rw2 B F R2 Fw U2 R' Uw L Uw2 U Rw' D B2 D F Uw L2 R' B Fw' L F2 U2 L2 D' Fw2
*2. *U B' Fw' F' U L' D2 Uw' R B2 Rw2 U B' L Rw' F L' Rw' Fw' D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 R B Uw' Rw2 Uw' L U' L Rw' R Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 R' D' Rw
*3. *Uw2 Fw' U Fw' U2 R2 Uw2 L2 Uw B L' F2 Uw R' D' Uw2 U2 L' U F' L Fw U F2 R U2 Fw' Rw' F' L' F' L' Uw U' L B2 Fw L' R' D
*4. *L2 R2 D2 Fw L2 D2 F R F R2 Fw' D U2 F D2 B R' Uw' Fw2 R2 B Fw L' R2 D' U' Fw' Uw' U' Rw B2 Rw' Uw L' Rw' R' F' L2 R2 B2
*5. *R' D' Rw Uw' U2 F R Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' R2 D' Fw Uw Rw' U' Fw Uw' R Fw2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' B2 U R B Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw' U2 R' B2 Rw2 B F

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' D' Uw U2 Rw' Dw' Uw U' Bw' R F D' F L' B2 R B2 F' Dw U2 Rw2 R2 D Uw2 L' D Uw' R D Lw2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw Rw Dw' B' L Lw' U' Bw R2 Dw' U' B F' L' D2 Bw2 Fw R2 Fw F2 Dw Rw' Bw' U Rw Dw L
*2. *L Fw' R' D Fw' D2 Dw2 U L2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U R Fw2 Dw' B U' L Lw F2 Lw' R' F2 L Fw2 L Rw2 Fw' Dw' R' B2 Uw2 L' Uw' Rw2 D2 F Dw B' D2 U' B' F Rw' B' Uw' Rw' Uw' F2 Uw2 F' Lw2 Uw U' Fw2 R2 Bw2 Uw
*3. *Dw2 L' B' Fw F2 D B' Dw' L' Fw' Dw Fw2 D2 Dw Bw' F2 L R' U' Fw Dw Rw2 Dw Lw D' Fw' U' Fw' Lw Uw2 L U2 R' D2 F' Rw' Bw Dw' R2 Dw L' Lw' B2 Bw Fw' L2 Fw Uw R2 Bw2 F D' Fw Uw2 F Lw' Uw U2 F2 Dw2
*4. *L Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Bw' D' U2 L' R2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw R2 Fw' F' Rw' B' Lw' B2 L2 Rw' B2 D Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 B Lw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' R2 D' Uw R2 Fw F' L2 Lw Fw' U' F' Dw2 L' Lw2 R2 U2 Bw' U2 Rw2 D2 Dw
*5. *Rw2 Bw2 Rw Dw Uw U' Bw2 L Bw' Fw' L Rw2 Bw' F2 U L' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U' Lw' Rw U2 Lw' Rw2 F2 Lw Rw Bw2 L2 Bw' Lw' B' Bw Fw' D2 U' F Lw' Rw' Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' L2 R' Bw Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw' L' B D' Dw Rw Fw F L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F 3R 2R2 R 3F D2 2F2 F' D' U F2 2U R 2D2 3U F D' 2D U R' 3U2 2B' 3R' 2U2 B' F 2D 2R 3U' 3R2 R 2F' 2D U2 R2 2D2 2U' 2L2 U' 2R F' 2D 3U' 2L B 3U' 2U B 3F 2U' 2F 2U' F2 U F' R U2 2B' 2F 2U 2R2 2U B' D' 2U2 L2 2L' 2R2 U 3R
*2. *2U L2 2R' D' F' 3U 2F' 2R2 B' L2 2F' 3R' 2D2 3U 2F 3R 2R 3F 2L2 2B 2D' F' 2D2 2B' 3F 2F' R' F 2L2 3F 2D 3F' 2L2 2R 2U' U 2F F2 3U R' B U2 2B' 2R B 3F' F' D2 F' D' 3U 2L' 3F' F2 2L 3R' 2U 2F' U' R2 3F2 2D' 2U' U2 2R2 2F' 2R 2B 2L' 2R
*3. *D2 3U2 3F2 R F2 U' 2B2 3F2 L2 2R D F2 L' 2D' 3U2 2B' 3U' B' 3F 2F' R F D 2B 3R 2D 3F2 F2 D2 2R' 3F 3U2 B2 2B L2 2L 3R' 2R2 R' 2F' D2 2R' R2 F2 R 2D2 2F2 D2 U 2R' 2B 2U 2B2 U' B 3U2 2U2 2R 3U F' 2U' U2 3F 2U2 L 3F 2R' 2D 3R' 2B
*4. *B' F 2R' 2F F2 R' 2U 2B' F2 2U2 F' D' 2D' 2L 3U2 2B' R2 2U2 2F' 2R2 2U2 L' 3U 3F2 2L' 2R 3U' B2 D' 2B R 2B 2R' 2B 2F 2U' F 2D2 B' 2R' 2B 3F D' 3U' L' R 2B R2 B' 2D' R2 3U2 3F' 2F2 L2 D' 2U' R 2B 2D2 3U 2R2 R2 2D2 3R2 B2 F' 2L 3R U
*5. *3F2 2U' 2L 3R 3F2 2U2 B 3U 2L' 3F' 2L 2U2 3R' D' 2B' 3R 2F 3U 2R2 3U2 F' 2L2 2U' U 2R' D U B' 2U2 2B' U 2R' 2B 3F2 F D2 F U B 2F' D2 R2 D 3R' 3U2 B' R2 D' 3U 2U2 2R R 2B' 3R2 2F' U B' D2 B D F 3U2 2U' U' 3F2 L' 3R2 2R R 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 2F F L2 3U 3L2 2R2 B' 2B 3B 3F' L D 3R' B L2 B 2F2 2R2 3D L2 3R' 2B' L 3F' D' L' 3U' U 3R' B2 2B2 3B F L' 3L2 3U' U' 3L 3U 3L 3B' 3D B' 2F R2 3D' 2B' F 3R' 2U 3B' L2 D2 U2 2L' 3L 3B' 2L 3R2 2R2 R 3B' L2 2L 2F' 3L 2D 2U2 U' 3R2 D' 3U2 2L2 3L' 2F 2L' 3F' 3U 2U' F' 3R' R2 3B2 2L 3L2 D' 3B' 3U2 B R' 2F 2R' 3F 2R R2 U' B 3L2 2F2
*2. *3F' 3L2 2F2 3L2 3F' 3D' U2 2L' 3L 2B' 2U U R 2U' R2 D 3D2 2U U2 B2 3D B2 2B2 R2 3F2 3D' 3F2 2U F 3D 2U 2B' 3R 2B' R' 3B L' 3L 3D L 2D' 3U2 3R 3U2 2L' 3L2 3R' 2B2 3B' 3D 2F 3L2 3B2 2D 3R' 2B' D2 3D' 3R2 D 3U2 L' 3F2 3L 3D' 3B 2L 3L2 R B' 3B' L' 3F F2 L R 2B2 F 3L2 2R2 R2 2U2 3B' 2L2 3R F2 2U2 3L 3R' 2R2 3D' 3U 2F2 L2 2L2 2F2 D R' 2U' U
*3. *3D F2 D 2D' 3U 2U 2R 2U B' 2U2 3B 3U' 2R2 3B2 2D U2 3B' 3L2 2F2 F' U' B' 3B 2F' 2D 2R' R2 B2 2B 2F2 R D2 3U' 2L' 3D B L F R 2U2 F2 R2 3U' 2R' 3F2 R 3U2 3R2 B F2 2R' B 2F' D 2D2 3U' 2L2 2B 2F 2D2 3D2 3U2 R 3B' 2U2 2R' B 3B L2 R 3U2 L2 2F 3L 3R 3B' 2L2 R 2D2 F2 2D2 2L D2 F' 3R 2R' 3U 3B' 2F F' 2U2 3B' 3L2 2R R B' 3U' L' R2 B2
*4. *2R' 3U 3B2 D 2D2 2F2 3L' 3D' 3B' F' 3D2 2U' L2 2U 2L' 3B2 F' 2R 2B' 2F' D' 2B2 3F' R' B F' 3R' 2R B2 3F2 D2 3D 3F 2F' U 3B 2F' D 2U U2 3R2 B2 2B2 3F2 2L2 R 3F L 2L2 2U' 3L2 U' 2R' B' 3L' 3R' 2R' B2 2F2 2L' 2B 3B 3F' F2 3U' U' 3F' 2F L 3B' 3U' B' 2L 3D2 2U' 2L 3D' R2 D' 3L2 U 3R2 2R2 R B' D 3U 3L' 2F 3L2 3U' U 2F 2R2 2D 3U 3B 2U2 R' 3F'
*5. *R2 2F' F 3L' F2 3R2 U' L' 2F2 2D 2U2 2R2 U 2R' 3D2 3U2 2L' 2F2 U 3R R2 U' 2R F2 2R R2 2F 3U2 B D' 2B D' 2U' 3B D2 F 2R' 3U 2R 3D2 3U2 B2 3D2 3U 2B2 F2 R2 D2 2B' 2F2 D2 2D 2F' 2L2 3L2 3F2 R' 2D 3U' 2L' D2 2L 3R' 3F D U' 3R 2R' D 2F2 2R' B' 2F' F U 2L B' 2L2 3D 3U2 B2 2B 3L 2U2 3F U' 3R' F2 3D' U' 2B2 2R' D R2 F U2 F' D' 3U' 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U R U R2 U' F2 U' F U'
*2. *U' R2 U' R2 F U' R2 F' U2
*3. *F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' B2 L2 D' U' B2 D L2 D L2 B' L' F2 R' B' U R2 B2 F U
*2. *L2 U2 L2 D R' U2 B' U F R' L' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 L' U2
*3. *F2 U2 B2 U R2 F B U F B2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R L' D2 B2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Rw' U' B2 U R D U2 R2 F2 D Fw Rw' F' D' L' D2 Uw F' D2 U Rw R Fw' Rw2 Uw' B F2 R' D2 L' B2 Uw' L2 Fw' R' B' Fw2 L2 Rw2
*2. *B2 R Fw Uw' Fw2 U2 F' U' Rw' F2 R2 U' F2 Rw Uw' U' F2 L' R2 D2 Rw2 B Uw2 F L' U Rw' B' U' F' Rw2 R D R Uw B' Fw2 Uw' U' B'
*3. *Rw D' F' L2 Fw' Rw' U' F' Rw' R2 D' U Fw F2 Rw' R B' Fw R' D F Rw' R B Rw B Uw U Fw2 U2 F L2 R2 D' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R D' L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Bw Dw B Bw2 Dw' B Rw Bw' F L' U B2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 L Dw2 Fw Lw2 Rw' Fw L2 R2 Fw' Rw' D2 L2 R Fw2 D' Rw Fw Lw2 Uw' R B2 R' Uw2 Bw Fw Uw2 F2 D' Rw2 R Fw' F2 D2 Dw' B2 L Dw Uw2 Bw F' Lw
*2. *D' Uw B2 Bw F' Lw B2 Lw' B' Bw' Fw D' Dw2 Uw' U' R' F U' B2 Fw' R' F' Lw' Dw' U2 Lw Fw' Dw2 Lw Rw Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 U2 Bw F U' L2 U' L B2 R Uw F' Dw Fw' Uw2 U' Rw' D' L2 F2 L2 Uw' F2 R Dw Fw'
*3. *L' Lw' Uw2 U2 Lw' R B' Bw' D' U' B U2 B Dw Bw2 Rw' F2 R B2 Rw D Uw B Bw' Fw2 D' Lw Bw' Lw F2 Dw Bw F2 Rw' D' L2 Rw' D Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' F2 L R2 F Rw' B Lw2 Fw' F2 R2 B' Lw Uw2 L2 B Rw' Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2U B' 3U' L D' L 2L R D2 2R' B2 2B 3F' 2D B 2B' 2U 2B 2D 2F 2L 2D' 2B' 2L2 2B2 2R2 2D2 3U' 2L 2F R2 B2 3R2 2R2 D 2D2 3U' U' 2B 2F R' B 3F' 3R2 B' L' 3F2 L2 3R R' 2U 3F' U' 2L B2 2F' 3R' 3U' B2 F2 3R2 2U U2 B' L' B2 D 2D' 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D 2D 3D' 2U 2F' 2R 2B2 3F2 U2 3F2 L2 3U 3B' 3D2 U' 3L2 D U2 2F2 2D2 2L 2D2 B' 2B' 3D2 3B' 2D B2 3L 2D' 3L2 3U2 B 2B 2F2 L' 3F2 3L' 2B2 3U2 U2 2R' R2 3B 3F2 F2 R2 2D2 3D' B2 3B 2L' 3L' 3R 2F' 2D2 3L2 2U2 2L' 2R 2D2 3D' 2U' 2L 3L2 2D2 U 2F' U2 2F2 D' 3D U2 3L' D' 3U' U' 2L2 U' 3L2 F 3D2 2U2 3L' R 2F2 3D 3U' U' L 2L 3R B2 D2 3D' R2 2B D 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B F' D' R2 B' F2 U2 F' L U' L' U'
*2. *D' F' R2 B' U R U2 L2 D L B2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 R F2 L2 B2
*3. *R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' L' F2 D' B U B2 F L R2 B
*4. *L2 B D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B D' L2 F' R' B' L2 D' U' R' D2
*5. *B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R' B' F' R U' B' D2 U F R'
*6. *F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 L' B2 R2 U B' R U2 R2 D2 L U' R2
*7. *F D2 L B R2 F' D F2 L' F2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F'
*8. *D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' R U L2 B2 L F R2 U L2 B
*9. *B' D2 B' F2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' B' R' B2 U' R F' U
*10. *D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L B F R D' U' B2 U B2 L
*11. *D2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' F' R' F2 R2 B2 D L' F' L' B2
*12. *R L2 F L' F U' B D R' L2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 R2 U2
*13. *D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L D2 L U L B' F D L' B' F'
*14. *U' R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 U R' B L2 F D2 L F
*15. *D2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 B' L B' F' U L U B2 R2
*16. *D2 R2 B' R B2 U D F' U B2 R2 U2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 R' B2 R
*17. *B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 L2 R' B F L' F' D2 F D B' U'
*18. *D2 B L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 U B' U' R F R D' F' U' R'
*19. *U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' U F' R F2 L U B2 D' F
*20. *B D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' D' U L' U2 R D2 F2 U'
*21. *B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 F L2 U' B' L' B' R2 U F2 R
*22. *R B2 R2 L' U2 R F2 D R2 B' R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2
*23. *U' B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' B' U L' R F' R2 B U2
*24. *U' B D F U2 R' U' D' R U R U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R
*25. *R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U' R2 U B R D U' B2 L' U' L B F' R
*26. *U2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' F' R' D2 F R2 D F2 L R
*27. *F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' D2 U F U' B D'
*28. *F' U2 B' U2 F' R2 B' L2 F R2 F2 D U' F' U L' R U R2 D B'
*29. *D F2 L2 B2 D L2 D U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R B' L' U2 R' U B' F
*30. *F2 D R2 F2 R2 D U F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 R' D F D' B' F R2
*31. *B2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' D B D2 U L F2 L2 B
*32. *D' B2 U F2 U R2 U F2 R' B2 F' D' F2 D2 B2 D L' U
*33. *D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' R B L D2 B' D' R U2 F
*34. *U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U F2 D U' F' U' L R2 F' U B' D2 L' F
*35. *B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B D2 U' L' D2 B R' U' R2 B'
*36. *U R' D L2 F2 D' B R2 D R F2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B D2 B L2 B'
*37. *R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 B' L R2 B2 U' B D R' U' B
*38. *L U' D2 B' R U' B2 R2 D' F' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F
*39. *L' B2 D' R D' F2 B R' D L2 U2 D2 B L2 B' U2 F B2 D2 L2
*40. *U2 R' D L U2 F L' F2 B U' D2 R2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R L U' B2 U2 B2 L B R D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 R2 L' F2 D2
*2. *L' D2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D R D2 L' F2 L' F' R' U2
*3. *D2 F U2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 L2 D U2 R' B' R2 U' L2 U2 F'
*4. *L D2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L R' D B' U2 F2 R' B R2 U F2
*5. *B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U F L2 F R' D2 U' B2 F' D' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 F' U2 L2 U' L' R2 U2 L' B' F
*2. *F' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D R F L2 R' D2 L F2
*3. *F D' F' B L' D2 R' L U' L2 D2 L2 F D2 B U2 B R2 U2 F2
*4. *D2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 F' R D F' L2 B L B' L2 U2 L
*5. *U2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 F2 L D2 R F D B2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L R B2 L' R2 D L' U' F D L F2 L D' B'
*2. *R' F R2 D2 L U' R' U2 F R D2 R2 B2 R U2 L U2 B2 L D2
*3. *U' R' B U2 R B2 U2 L B' U B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B D2 B' R2
*4. *F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L' D2 U' B F R' U' R' U' R
*5. *D F' R' B2 D L U2 B R' F U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D F2 L2 F' R2 F D F' B' L' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F' R F2 U' F' R U2
*3. *R2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L F2 U2 F2 U' B R D U2 R2
*4. *D2 B' R' B' D' B' L' Rw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Uw R' D' R U' R2 Uw Fw Rw' R B' D2 F U Rw F U2 B' Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 D Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R U
*3. *U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L' B D' U' F2 R2 D R F' R'
*4. *Uw L' D' R D2 L Fw2 R2 F' U2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' Fw' Rw B' Uw2 B Fw2 F' Uw' B' U2 F' Rw' U2 B F Uw U' F' D Uw' Fw Uw2 U2 F' D
*5. *Dw' Fw2 D2 Uw L2 Bw2 D' Rw' F D' B2 F Rw2 Dw F' D2 L Lw Rw' R' U2 R' D Fw Uw2 Rw2 Dw L' Rw2 R' U2 Bw2 R2 D2 Uw B' Fw F2 D2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw L Rw2 D Dw Bw' Lw' Rw2 U L Bw Lw Fw2 Uw Fw' L2 Rw2 R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R U L B' R' B U' r b'
*2. *R' U' B' U R' L B' l' r' b
*3. *B L B U L' B' R U' r b u
*4. *B U B R' U R B R' l' r u'
*5. *U' B' U L B' U' R U l' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (-5, 2)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -3)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U L U' L' U' D R D'
*2. *D' U' L R' D' R' U L' D'
*3. *L' D' L' U' D' L' R
*4. *L U' L D U' L' D U
*5. *L U' R L' R' D L' R D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2014)

*2x2* - 5.07, (3.26), 6.29, 5.55, (6.69) = 5.63 
*3x3* - (12.96), 13.83, (18.09), 16.65, 14.65 = 15.04 // Good
*OH* - (23.33), 24.74, 26.23, (30.56), 23.41 = 24.79
*4x4* - 1:53.84, 1:53.09, 1:45.146, 1:30.11, 2:02.58 = 1:50.69


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

Skewb
1. {15.91} 
2. 17.21 
3. {30.17} 
4. 24.55 
5. 18.34

AVERAGE 20.03


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 22, 2014)

2x2: (14.11+), 6.98, (4.64), 6.85, 6.25 = *6.69* Meh.
3x3: 16.70, (13.88), (DNF) 17.40, 17.75 = *17.28* PLL skip on the second solve 
5x5: 2:58.88, (2:43.30), (3:28.27), 3:05.84, 3:20.49 = 3:08.40
OH: 35.64, (1:29.43), 36.51, 46.02, (32.10) = *39.39* Pretty good, but the second solve, ugh.
Pyraminx: (6.21), 7.10, 12.93, 8.87, (16.77+) = *9.63* Pretty good considering i haven't done pyra in ages.
Megaminx: (5:34.11), 5:12.32, (4:32.79), 5:28.57, 4:57.46+ = *5:12.78*
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* Did memo too fast. Lol.
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *Epic fail*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 22, 2014)

*2x2 :* (6.87), 4.85, 4.88, 4.63, (4.54) =* 4.79*
*3x3 : *(13.50), (18.46), 16.65, 14.54, 16.94 = *16.04*
*4x4 : *55.63, 56.14, 55.27, (50.92), (1:06.32) = *55.68*
*5x5 : *1:51.38, 1:45.80, 1:46.68, (1:45.70), (1:53.48) = *1:47.95*
*6x6 : *3:18.14, 3:13.81, (2:54.72), (3:19.55), 3:10.04 = *3:14.00*
*7x7 : *4:30.55, (4:34.35), (4:23.52), 4:34.14, 4:29.15 = *4:31.28*
*2x2 BLD : *1:03.31, 47.29, 58.11 = *47.29*
*3x3 BLD : *2:56.71, DNF, 2:32.46 = *2:32.46*
*4x4 BLD : *12:57, 14:56
*3x3 Multi BLD : 3/3 (13:19)*
*OH : *41.23, 44.45, 49.60, (36.46), (57.08) = *45.09*
*MTS : *(49.41), (DNF), 55.38, 1:08.11, 55.05 = *59.51*
*2-4 relay : 1:23.39*
*2-5 relay : 3:20.38*
*Clock : *(19.23), 19.15, 18.17, (15.97), 17.05 = *18.12*
*Megaminx : *(1:40.90), (1:30.59), 1:37.48, 1:36.49, 1:33.44 = *1:35.80*
*Pyraminx : *(6.98), (4.98), 6.37, 5.25, 6.24 = *5.95*
*SQ-1 : *37.28, (46.91), (25.79), 45.00, 43.50 = *41.93*
*Skewb : *(11.80), (16.96), 13.46, 13.17, 12.12 = *12.92*


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 22, 2014)

*3BLD:* 46.00, DNF(48.92), DNF(37.16) = *46.00* Last one was off by a U perm. Aargh
*3x3:* 11.72+, (7.54), (12.92), 12.48, 9.22 = *11.14* second was a PLL skip. So inconsistent.
*2x2BLD:* DNF(17.19), 15.74, 19.28 = *15.74*
*2x2: * (3.12), 4.57, (5.39+), 3.73, 4.24 = *4.18*
*OH:* 19.61, (19.70), (14.35), 17.18, 18.33 = *18.37*
*234Relay: 1:08.41*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 22, 2014)

*2x2: 3.47* = 3.13, 3.49, 3.78, (2.92), (5.70)
*3x3: 13.78 *= (11.06), (14.82), 12.13, 14.65, 14.49
*4x4: 57.59* = 56.64, 59.38, (1:02.41), (51.87), 56.76
*5x5: 1:59.82* = 2:01.55, (2:05.33), 1:58.92, 1:58.98, (1:57.35)
*3x3 BLD: 2:24.52* = 2:24.52, DNF, 3:49.23
*3x3 OH: 23.22* = 24.56, 22.46, (21.26), 22.64, (26.03)
*Megaminx: 2:11.54* = 2:10.12, (2:31.96), 2:14.25, (1:58.70+), 2:10.24
*Pyraminx: 4.47* = 4.64, 4.38, (3.70), 4.40, (7.28+)
*Square-1: 26.86* = 31.85, 24.32, (21.84), 24.42, (38.20)
*Skewb: 11.73* = 10.50, (15.60), 14.45, 10.23, (9.35)

Good BLD single.
Okay Square-1 and Skewb average.
Bad 3x3 and Megaminx average.
Everything else was pretty normal.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 23, 2014)

*2x2: *3.80, 3.67, 2.32, 1.94, 3.10 = 3.03

*2x2BLD: *9.15, 21.17, 8.10 = 8.10


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 23, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.95, 20.54, (21.84), (15.25), 17.73 = *18.07*
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:05.91 = *1:05.91*
*3BLD:* 4:12.51, DNF, DNF = *4:12.51*
*4BLD:* 22:28.81, DNF(25:03.50), DNS = *22:28.81*
*3x3 OH:* 25.45, (22.04), 24.99, 27.65, (28.04) = *26.03*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 24, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 9.44 10.89 (7.89) (10.95) 10.33 = *10.22*
*3x3x3*: (18.99) 20.98 19.73 19.65 (24.52) = *20.12* 
*4x4x4*: 2:10.47 (2:06.98) 2:09.45 (2:35.85) 2:21.32 = * 2:13.75*


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 26, 2014)

*Sq1: *15.38, 15.25, (13.95), (19.57), 14.24 = *14.95*
*2x2:* 3.97, (4.97), 4.24, 4.43, (3.53) = *4.21*
*Pyra:* (7.59), 8.38, 9.08, (9.64), 9.25 = *8.91*


----------



## cc9tough (Jan 26, 2014)

2x2: (5.76), 5.17, 4.37, 4.29, (3.73) Avg. = 4.61
3x3: (19.63), 17.63, 17.72, 18.08, (16.01) Avg. = 17.81
4x4: 1:09.63, 1:12.89, (1:14.76), (1:07.42), 1:07.54 Avg. = 1:10.02
5x5: (2:16.03), 2:31.09, 2:22.59, (2:39.50), 2:22.95 Avg. = 2:25.54
6x6: 4:41.67, 4:49.56, 4:55.64, 4:32.98, 4:46.40 Avg. = 4:45.88
7x7: 7:19.59, 7:41.40, 7:34.68, 7:01.13, 6:53.39, Avg. = 7:18.47
2x2 BLD: 1:08.16, 1:00.31, (55.58) =55.58
3x3 BLD: (3:37.18), DNF, 4:05.28 = 3:37.18
4x4 BLD: 
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 2/2 (8:30)
3x3 OH: 31.95, 32.27, 28.84, (34.06), (25.64) Avg. = 31.02
3x3 with Feet: 1:15.80, 1:27.57, (1:43.57), 1:30.30, (1:15.37) Avg. = 1:24.56
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:28.42, 1:23.49, 1:31.38, 1:27.46, 1:40.66 Avg. = 1:29.09
FMC: 38
2-3-4 Relay: 1:39.30
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:09.15
Clock: (19.88), 20.47, 20.47, (22.63), 20.41 Avg. = 20.45
Megaminx: 1:39.87, (1:29.83), 1:38.21, (1:51.56), 1:43.12 Avg. = 1:40.40
Pyraminx: (8.73), 8.74, 9.48, 8.74, (10.51) Avg. = 8.99
Square-1: 52.46, 53.35, 53.81, (39.80), (1:08.66) Avg. = 53.21
Skewb: 26.51, (35.74), 23.39, (18.36), 24.92 Avg. = 24.94


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 27, 2014)

2x2: 3.86, 4.03, (4.63), (3.26), 4.40 = 4.10
3x3: 17.10, 16.89, (19.62), (16.44), 17.01 = 17.00


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 27, 2014)

2x2: 3.59, 4.50, 4.30, 3.88, 2.84 = 3.92


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.46, 16.12, 16.61, (12.81), (17.48) = 16.06
*4x4:* 1:05.60, 1:00.34, (1:12.17), (59.17), 1:02.57 = 1:02.84
*5x5:* 1:46.16, 1:35.17, (DNF), 1:36.90, (1:31.00) = 1:39.41
*6x6:* (2:51.35), 3:04.85, 3:01.52, (3:09.41), 2:58.76 = 3:01.71
*7x7:* 4:40.48, 4:42.56, 4:44.00, (5:09.91), (4:32.87) = 4:42.35
*OH:* (25.75), 30.82, 35.30, (DNF), 29.12 = 31.75
*Megaminx:* 2:12.28, 2:14.05, 2:09.90, (2:09.46), (2:16.00) = 2:12.08

Baaaaaaaaad.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 27, 2014)

FMC: DNF
I saw several promising starts but I gambled with these 6-move 8-corner-solving moves: F D' L F D2 F'
but it took me too much time and was left with nothing.
Anyway, it was nice to play with edges


----------



## Roman (Jan 28, 2014)

*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF
*4BLD*: DNF, DNF, *2:58.95*
*5BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF
*7BLD*: DNF(27:53.92)[15:26.16]


Spoiler: 7bld dnf











AWESOME WEEK FOR BLD CUBING


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 28, 2014)

Really even competition this week. And finally Iggy was dethroned but only with three points!
I think Iggys streak of winning is the next best ever, only Simon Westlund has done better.
We'll see what happens next week 

Congrats to mycube, Iggy and bacyril. 

*2x2x2*(49)

 1.90 Kurainu17
 2.51 stevecho816
 3.03 Tim Major
 3.41 mitch1234
 3.42 riley
 3.47 rickcube
 3.53 Iggy
 3.79 Piotrek
 3.80 yuxuibbs
 3.84 Neo63
 3.92 CJF2L 1
 4.10 CheesePuffs
 4.18 Tao Yu
 4.21 Outsmash
 4.31 mycube
 4.33 natezach728
 4.33 Tx789
 4.45 brian724080
 4.61 cc9tough
 4.74 SweetSolver
 4.79 steven123505
 4.79 bacyril
 4.98 MatejMuzatko
 5.12 Jaysammey777
 5.22 giorgi
 5.41 CyanSandwich
 5.47 Regimaster
 5.53 thatkid
 5.54 FaLoL
 5.64 Bindedsa
 5.77 PaintKiller
 6.11 ichcubegern
 6.28 suushiemaniac
 6.39 Methuselah96
 6.40 blairubik
 6.69 notfeliks
 6.81 Schmidt
 7.07 LostGent
 7.22 patrickcuber
 7.78 GLgamer10
 8.10 Gordon
 8.32 qaz
 8.42 Mikel
 8.67 typeman5
 8.69 Mike Hughey
 10.22 MarcelP
 11.64 ickathu
 12.91 VitaV8
 16.72 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 9.56 stevecho816
 9.86 Lapinsavant
 9.92 riley
 9.97 antoineccantin
 10.87 mitch1234
 11.14 Tao Yu
 12.26 giorgi
 12.48 yuxuibbs
 12.63 mycube
 13.01 natezach728
 13.76 rickcube
 13.79 blairubik
 14.03 typeman5
 14.06 MatejMuzatko
 14.70 Iggy
 14.75 FaLoL
 15.04 Bindedsa
 15.17 ajayd
 15.33 Neo63
 16.04 bacyril
 16.06 Dene
 16.30 Mikel
 16.40 Regimaster
 16.83 CyanSandwich
 17.00 CheesePuffs
 17.05 PaintKiller
 17.06 steven123505
 17.28 notfeliks
 17.71 suushiemaniac
 17.81 cc9tough
 17.83 Jaysammey777
 18.07 PianoCube
 18.21 qaz
 18.46 Tx789
 18.60 thatkid
 18.62 VitaV8
 19.32 Methuselah96
 19.60 ichcubegern
 19.68 brian724080
 20.12 MarcelP
 20.39 ickathu
 20.69 Perff
 21.05 Mike Hughey
 21.26 Schmidt
 24.93 LostGent
 25.26 Gordon
 28.76 patrickcuber
 35.76 RicardoRix
 37.51 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(32)

 39.93 stevecho816
 40.16 Lapinsavant
 41.33 mitch1234
 41.80 antoineccantin
 45.96 uvafan
 50.69 FaLoL
 51.91 mycube
 55.68 bacyril
 56.91 Iggy
 57.59 rickcube
 1:02.84 Dene
 1:04.15 yuxuibbs
 1:07.59 qaz
 1:07.77 thatkid
 1:10.02 cc9tough
 1:10.54 Jaysammey777
 1:13.21 steven123505
 1:14.59 okayama
 1:20.93 Regimaster
 1:21.72 ickathu
 1:23.01 Mikel
 1:31.58 Tx789
 1:33.81 Mike Hughey
 1:50.69 Bindedsa
 1:52.56 ichcubegern
 1:53.08 CyanSandwich
 1:55.18 Schmidt
 2:02.52 Methuselah96
 2:13.75 MarcelP
 2:27.82 MatsBergsten
 2:37.85 Gordon
 DNF MatejMuzatko
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:16.19 Lapinsavant
 1:32.45 mycube
 1:39.41 Dene
 1:41.86 FaLoL
 1:47.95 bacyril
 1:50.65 Iggy
 1:57.44 qaz
 1:59.82 rickcube
 2:14.61 yuxuibbs
 2:25.54 cc9tough
 2:34.07 Jaysammey777
 2:35.77 MatejMuzatko
 2:36.61 ickathu
 2:42.57 Mikel
 2:59.83 thatkid
 3:08.40 notfeliks
 3:19.04 ichcubegern
 3:43.73 MichaelErskine
 4:59.49 MatsBergsten
 5:27.98 Gordon
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:01.04 mycube
 3:01.71 Dene
 3:12.26 FaLoL
 3:14.00 bacyril
 4:00.96 qaz
 4:45.88 cc9tough
 5:02.74 Mikel
 6:31.30 thatkid
 9:40.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:15.26 mycube
 4:31.28 bacyril
 4:42.35 Dene
 5:35.28 qaz
 7:18.47 cc9tough
 7:27.00 Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 13.46 antoineccantin
 18.14 yuxuibbs
 18.37 Tao Yu
 20.26 riley
 20.62 natezach728
 22.63 mycube
 23.22 rickcube
 24.79 Bindedsa
 24.80 VitaV8
 26.03 PianoCube
 26.99 Iggy
 27.45 typeman5
 28.47 Tx789
 30.77 giorgi
 31.02 cc9tough
 31.33 steven123505
 31.75 Dene
 34.51 Mikel
 36.60 qaz
 39.39 notfeliks
 40.50 thatkid
 42.99 FaLoL
 45.09 bacyril
 45.84 Methuselah96
 49.89 brian724080
 55.60 ichcubegern
 59.62 ickathu
 1:11.93 MatejMuzatko
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:24.56 cc9tough
 2:22.32 qaz
 2:32.93 Iggy
 2:34.17 Tx789
 6:32.90 thatkid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 8.10 Tim Major
 8.38 Kurainu17
 9.25 stevecho816
 12.68 riley
 14.28 Tx789
 15.74 Tao Yu
 19.38 Iggy
 21.65 MatsBergsten
 22.14 Jaysammey777
 23.32 Mike Hughey
 24.00 CyanSandwich
 26.77 Mikel
 32.29 qaz
 42.02 thatkid
 47.29 bacyril
 55.58 cc9tough
 1:05.91 PianoCube
 DNF notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 40.61 riley
 46.00 Tao Yu
 49.23 mycube
 49.57 Iggy
 1:08.81 Mikel
 1:11.85 CyanSandwich
 1:23.11 MatsBergsten
 1:38.86 Mike Hughey
 2:17.05 blairubik
 2:24.52 rickcube
 2:29.21 thatkid
 2:32.46 bacyril
 3:37.18 cc9tough
 4:12.51 PianoCube
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatejMuzatko
 DNF Roman
 DNF notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 2:58.95 Roman
 4:25.39 mycube
 7:05.22 MatsBergsten
11:22.32 thatkid
12:18.81 CyanSandwich
12:57.00 bacyril
22:28.81 PianoCube
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:38.27 Iggy
13:53.40 MatsBergsten
21:26.68 qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF Roman
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

39:24.00 MatsBergsten
49:49.64 qaz
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Roman
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

10/10 (18:52)  mycube
6/7 (41:27)  qaz
4/4 (11:35)  CyanSandwich
3/3 (13:19)  bacyril
4/5 (19:15)  MatejMuzatko
2/2 ( 1:44)  Iggy
2/2 ( 8:30)  cc9tough
2/3 (10:56)  thatkid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 59.51 bacyril
 1:14.91 qaz
 1:29.09 cc9tough
 1:33.82 Iggy
 DNF thatkid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:01.85 riley
 1:01.95 Lapinsavant
 1:08.41 Tao Yu
 1:10.77 mycube
 1:18.23 FaLoL
 1:18.74 Iggy
 1:23.39 bacyril
 1:23.81 yuxuibbs
 1:24.91 thatkid
 1:35.14 qaz
 1:37.83 MatejMuzatko
 1:37.89 Neo63
 1:39.30 cc9tough
 1:41.56 Jaysammey777
 1:52.40 Mikel
 2:30.65 Schmidt
 3:12.15 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:21.03 Lapinsavant
 2:43.93 FaLoL
 2:58.85 mycube
 3:20.38 bacyril
 3:20.64 Iggy
 3:30.91 yuxuibbs
 3:50.08 qaz
 4:09.15 cc9tough
 4:17.58 MatejMuzatko
 4:18.72 thatkid
 4:36.23 Jaysammey777
 8:14.89 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(6)

 1.01 SweetSolver
 1.03 yuxuibbs
 1.74 Mikel
 1.75 steven123505
 2.37 thatkid
 2.51 qaz
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.30 yuxuibbs
 3.53 Mikel
 4.15 SweetSolver
 16.15 qaz
*Skewb*(18)

 8.24 yuxuibbs
 9.36 Piotrek
 9.55 riley
 11.49 Iggy
 11.73 rickcube
 12.92 bacyril
 14.24 FaLoL
 15.12 Tx789
 16.40 SweetSolver
 17.22 Mikel
 18.84 qaz
 19.89 mycube
 20.03 ScottTheCuber
 21.62 Schmidt
 23.33 thatkid
 23.72 MatejMuzatko
 24.94 cc9tough
 32.90 ickathu
*Clock*(9)

 9.64 Perff
 10.36 Iggy
 11.88 qaz
 13.14 yuxuibbs
 17.83 Tx789
 18.12 bacyril
 19.24 Mikel
 20.45 cc9tough
 23.46 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(26)

 4.22 Piotrek
 4.47 rickcube
 4.76 Iggy
 4.88 uvafan
 5.52 Regimaster
 5.95 bacyril
 6.24 ickathu
 7.67 Tx789
 7.88 Neo63
 8.83 qaz
 8.90 Outsmash
 8.99 cc9tough
 9.18 FaLoL
 9.26 PaintKiller
 9.34 yuxuibbs
 9.39 riley
 9.63 notfeliks
 12.01 SweetSolver
 12.33 ichcubegern
 12.67 thatkid
 12.92 giorgi
 13.53 Schmidt
 14.38 mycube
 15.32 CyanSandwich
 17.95 Mikel
 20.05 MatejMuzatko
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:35.80 bacyril
 1:36.21 Iggy
 1:40.40 cc9tough
 1:53.38 FaLoL
 1:58.19 mycube
 2:11.54 rickcube
 2:12.08 Dene
 2:27.43 ickathu
 2:31.61 Tx789
 2:55.79 qaz
 5:12.78 notfeliks
*Square-1*(12)

 14.96 Outsmash
 16.88 obatake
 21.00 Neo63
 22.34 Iggy
 26.86 rickcube
 41.93 bacyril
 53.21 cc9tough
 53.52 Tx789
 56.35 CyanSandwich
 1:11.13 thatkid
 1:16.42 qaz
 1:23.00 FaLoL
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

25 mycube
26 okayama
29 qaz
34 Mike Hughey
38 cc9tough
69 Mikel
DNF  MatsBergsten
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

340 mycube
338 Iggy
296 bacyril
285 qaz
251 cc9tough
237 rickcube
235 yuxuibbs
216 riley
212 FaLoL
191 thatkid
176 Mikel
171 Tao Yu
169 Tx789
157 stevecho816
145 MatsBergsten
144 Lapinsavant
138 MatejMuzatko
137 CyanSandwich
132 Dene
130 mitch1234
118 Neo63
114 antoineccantin
110 Jaysammey777
107 natezach728
100 giorgi
98 steven123505
97 Regimaster
96 Bindedsa
91 notfeliks
90 Piotrek
85 ickathu
74 Mike Hughey
73 blairubik
73 ichcubegern
72 Outsmash
71 Kurainu17
70 Tim Major
69 PianoCube
69 typeman5
68 CheesePuffs
64 SweetSolver
63 PaintKiller
57 uvafan
56 brian724080
54 Schmidt
52 Methuselah96
46 Roman
45 VitaV8
43 suushiemaniac
41 CJF2L 1
36 okayama
35 ajayd
30 Gordon
27 MarcelP
22 Perff
22 LostGent
19 patrickcuber
15 obatake
12 guusrs
12 GLgamer10
8 MichaelErskine
7 ScottTheCuber
5 RicardoRix


----------



## Iggy (Jan 28, 2014)

I was waiting for this.  Congrats mycube!


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 28, 2014)

I accidentally the 2-3-4 result in the 2-3-4-5. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry, had a band festival this weekend and forgot to post my word doc.
2x2x2: 5.12 = 5.20, (2.53), (6.37), 5.29, 4.86
3x3x3: 17.83 = (16.82), (19.72), 18.65, 17.82, 17.01
4x4x4: 1:10.54= (1:19.39), 1:07.05, (1:04.67), 1:15.20, 1:09.36
5x5x5: 2:34.07= 2:27.77, (2:.08.11), (2:48.05), 2:40.55, 2:33.88

2x2x2 BLD: DNF DNF 22.14

2-4 relay: 1:41.56
2-5 relay: 4:36.23


----------

